# Showline GSD back legs wobbly



## GSDbear510 (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi All,

1st post here, I'm a new owner of a showline GSD puppy and I recently noticed that his rear legs are very wobbly and point outwards. My breeder says it's normal and will grow out of it as it's a showline dog and this is the way they were bred but I have some concerns, the Vet didn't say anything about it during the exam but I'm not sure if I trust it.

I've attached some pictures and videos on here, looking for some professional advice!


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

It's termed 'Cow Hocked'.

Regardless of whether they are show line or working line, no breeder worth their salt would breed for cow hocked pups.

Unfortunately they do crop up, with no fault of the breeder.

My bitch was cow hocked, she's now 2.5yrs and you can still see a slight cow hock.

You need to get your pup to climb up steep banks so that the back legs are pushing the body up the bank.

Swimmimg is also good. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

It's perfectly normal in show line dogs. As the dog gets older and stronger the wobbliness will improve. The cow hocks will spread a bit as the dog's body widens as he matures. Trust your breeder. He or she is giving you the right information.


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

Pawsed said:


> It's perfectly normal in show line dogs. As the dog gets older and stronger the wobbliness will improve. The cow hocks will spread a bit as the dog's body widens as he matures. Trust your breeder. He or she is giving you the right information.


Never seen it in any of my WGSL's that I have bred and owned but as I said I have seen them so it does happen.

Bear in mind it has been over 25 years since I've bred and shown, so maybe it's different now

As you rightly said, the pup should grow out of it. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahatton (Feb 26, 2021)

GSDbear510 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 1st post here, I'm a new owner of a showline GSD puppy and I recently noticed that his rear legs are very wobbly and point outwards. My breeder says it's normal and will grow out of it as it's a showline dog and this is the way they were bred but I have some concerns, the Vet didn't say anything about it during the exam but I'm not sure if I trust it.
> 
> I've attached some pictures and videos on here, looking for some professional advice!


----------



## Ahatton (Feb 26, 2021)

Hi there,

just wondering if your pup grew out of the wobbly legs, I also have a west German show line, I find his hind legs are awful 😞


----------

